# Breeder in Southeastern WI



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

i can't help you but hello & welcome! I'm sure you'll get an answer soon!


----------



## Rachelle78 (Feb 1, 2008)

Thank you for the warm welcome! We've always loved goldens, and this will be our first! We are looking to get one this spring/summer, so we are soooo excited! We just really want to find a good reputable breeder. :wavey:


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello and welcome!

Here are a couple of great breeders:
http://www.hyline-llc.com
http://www.dichigoldens.com

There is also an active club in your area that might have some answers for you:
http://www.bgrc-wi.org/


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Try the GRCA Breeder Referral or the site www.goldenbreedersresource.org and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I'll second Dichi and Hyline. In addition, there is

www.kristilgoldenscom

and actually several more whose websites I am not aware of-Decorah, Sandcastle, Landican, Cima, etc.


Try the local Golden clubs

http://www.bgrc-wi.org/

and 

http://www.nfgrc.org/


----------



## Rachelle78 (Feb 1, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your responses. Second question (this may be a weird question): How much do these breeders typically sell their goldens for? Again, I'm new at this, so I hope my questions wasn't too weird. I've seen all kinds of prices ranging from $500 to $2000, so I'm a bit confused! :bowl:


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

In southeastern Wisconsin, I generally hear anywhere from $1000-$1200 for well bred pets, but it could be more.

Here in Northcentral Wisconsin, it's more in the $800 range.

Generally, the more dense the population, the higher the price and you have Madison, Milwaukee and Chicago all right there relatively close together.

Things that I consider a must:

You must have a good feeling about the breeder-this is relationship that can last for 10 or more years

Both parents of the litter need to have clearances on hips, elbows, eyes and hearts; there should be several generations of clearances behind the parents. Clearances should be readily available, as should pedigrees.

If there is a warranty (not all breeders have them), it should never require the return of the puppy to the breeder for the warranty to be honored. This is just a way for "breeders" to say they have a warranty but never to have to honor it. I mean, would you return your year old puppy with hip dysplasia to the breeder, so you could get another puppy or your money back? Especially if the breeder hints that the puppy may be destroyed?

The breeder should be willing to take the dog back, at any time, for the life of the dog., if you can no longer keep it. How much of your money will be returned depends on the breeder, and the age and condition of the dog. 

Puppies should be raised in doors, underfoot. It may be in the house, or it may be in a well used kennel, but they should be clean, happy and active.

Reputable breeders sell their puppies on Limited Registration, and will quiz you on your suitability as a buyer for one of their puppies, and to determine what type of pup personality will best fit your needs and lifestyle.

There is a ton of good information on the www.grca.org website about buying Golden puppies, and on most of the local club sites as well.

There is an excellent link at the top of the page called the Puppy Buyers Fact Checker-you will definitely want to read it.


----------

